# Lumecin- Overnight Brightening Treatment.



## beautifulinside (Aug 5, 2008)

Good Skin Pharmacy at Kohls has came out with another nice product.

This product is called an overnight brightening Gluco-protein treatment. A dime sized amount of product is to be used nightly for 2 weeks. After the 2 weeks it is to be used 3x per week. I've used this for a week and I really have noticed a difference in my skin. It looks brighter, pores appear smaller and the tone to my skin is more even. I am always skeptical of these types of products because they rarely live up to my expectations. I have gotten compliments on my skin, which honestly hasn't happened it a very long time. You are to skip other products at night when using this. I don't feel as though I need any other products after applying this. I just cleanse and tone my face. Ladies, this might be worth checking out...I was surprised at how good my skin looked...dare I say I might even be able to go without foundation?! It is a bit pricey but you can always catch a sale sometime at Kohls and right now they have a 5$ off coupon. And the beauty associates will give you a free sample.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the review !!


----------



## SybariteGator (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds promising. How much is it after the $5 off coupon?


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just seen this product in the drugstore today and I was tempted to buy it but the price just put me off a little.. Anyone else tried this??

I would like to try it to even out my skin tone...


----------

